# SHIMANO Reels - Are They REALLY Such A Good Buy ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I was surfing the web and came across a couple of interesting items about SHIMANO reels, up to and including the STELLA, outlining problems that seem to transcend all levels of SHIMANO reels.

*http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?105525-Why-I-Will-Never-Buy-Another-Shimano-Product-Short-Life-Span*

*http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?104471-Stella-6000FA-Repair*

I wanted to share this for those considering purchasing SHIMANO reels in the future . . . Something to take into consideration!

Tight Lines !


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never been a huge fan, but they're fine reels. They don't seem to have the torque that some other reels do.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally I love Shimano, never had a problem with my TLDII/Sustain/Saragosa/Stradic/Baitrunner. Interesting read. Personally I found Penn to be ungodly overrated. Quantum is pretty nice, I do like them. As for the Stella, I wouldn't dream of touching one. I spend $300 at most for a reel. My Sustain is going on 7 years old, works better than most new reels. Once a year I tear it down and apply new grease and oil. Other than that I do nothing. Though I don't surf fish much anymore, I do mostly boat fishing. So I'd argue the toughness vs smoothness is situationally dependent. Surf fishing is much tougher on equipment than boat fishing. Buy accordingly. On a side note, I expect 10 years for a reel, honestly I think expecting 25 years of support/functionality is crazy. Either way, to each their own, I've never had a problem with anything Shimano. I wouldn't think twice about buying their products.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting read. I've seen similar complaints elsewhere. There's no doubt that Penn has better customer service. I do my own reel maintenance, so easily accessible parts is a major plus for Penn. I would definately think twice before spending $1,000+ on a reel if there was any chance of the support not being there in the future. If I was in the market for a "super spinner", I would likely go with something like a Penn Torque. Truth is, most any reel under $200 is essentially a disposable reel. There are lots of tradeoffs when buying any fishing gear.Everyone has to make their own decision based on their budget, expected use, features and the life expectancy of the gear.



ez2cdave said:


> I was surfing the web and came across a couple of interesting items about SHIMANO reels, up to and including the STELLA, outlining problems that seem to transcend all levels of SHIMANO reels.
> 
> *http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?105525-Why-I-Will-Never-Buy-Another-Shimano-Product-Short-Life-Span*
> 
> ...


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I have owned many Shimano reels over the years and still have 6 in my reel case. Some are nearly 20 years old. This past June I bought a new Stratic 4000FJ and am absolutely dissatisfied with Shimano and their customer service. At this stage, I will not buy another nor recommend them any longer. Here's why.

The 4000FJ worked fine out of the box, just like my others and I used it daily on my trip, but one day I had an issue while landing a fish and got some sand in it. Absolutely my fault. At home I went to disassemble the reel to clean and lube it. Much to my surprise, when I got to the bail nut, I was unable to get it apart. I called Shimano and since it was obviously still under warranty (hadn't even had time to send the card in) I returned it for service. It was explained to me (after a few weeks of waiting) that the bail nut was cross threaded and the reason I couldn't get it apart. As a result they replaced my brand new one with a factory reconditioned one. (Strike one). I checked it out, didn't seem quite as smooth but it would be another month or two before I was going to use it so just put it in the case with the rest of my reels until next trip. 
Next time out with the reel, it wasn't laying line properly and it truly wasn't as smooth as the new one was out of the box, nor as quiet. (strike 2) I emailed Shimano 3 times over a 4 week period and never got a reply. Finally I called them, explained to them the situation and asked for a NEW reel to replace it. They told me to return it and so I did. A month later my reel arrived. It was the same reconditioned one I got in exchange for the new one that was improperly assembled at the factory (remember the cross threaded bail nut) with the explanation that they replaced the bent roller bearing and something else. What? I used the stinking thing a total of 3 times and since I wasn't happy with it, put it away. Impossible that I did anything to bend or damage it...(I am very careful with my gear and have some reels that are more than 20 years old that still work like new), so the fact is the reconditioned one was not right either. 
I haven't yet a chance to use it but needless to say I am not happy at all with the fact I got a brand new reel that was defective out of the box, then another defective reconditioned reel to replace it less than a month later. It still doesn't seems as smooth as my other Stratics and I would not be surprised if it is still not right. Even if it is and works properly next time out, Shimano has lost a customer.... a long standing and used to be loyal customer to boot.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

In a quick answer no there is only one series of shimano that to me are worth it. Tried n true tld line. Everything else penn for durability and daiwa for smoothness.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Penn vs Shimano vs Daiwa....
Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

You will find problems or complaints with every reel manufacture. I love my shimano sahara 2500 and shimano sedona 4k. I like my battle 6k too but have yet to use it.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Elgreco said:


> You will find problems or complaints with every reel manufacture. I love my shimano sahara 2500 and shimano sedona 4k. I like my battle 6k too but have yet to use it.


Agreed. It is how you handle those problems and IMO, Shimano didn't treat me right.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I have had a couple of Shimanos.
Paid $250 so 2 years back for a Shimano Tyrnos 16. Nice reel, smooth and all that jazz. New in the box.
Drag washer just kinda disintegrated after 2 weeks. That was a big problem with that series. Junk drag washers. Other guys had the handles fall off that series of reel as well from what I read online.

Shimano USA didn't have the drag washer at the time.(3 years after being first introduced)
Ordered a TLD washer from smoothdrag.com, cut it to fit and traded it for two new in box US made 4/0s. 

I have had 4 TLDs. (Have one 25 right now)
1 new and 3 used. The new one was bone dry for grease inside, as where 2 of the 3 used ones.
They are great bulletproof reels otherwise. 

Just love my old beater Penn 706Z's and jigmaster and senators. They keep chugging along like it's 1980 something. 

Chevy.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

RobVB said:


> Penn vs Shimano vs Daiwa....
> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge...


Not true at all. Folks are my customer's when they come into the shop and I treat them very well. It's called Customer Service and we pride ourselves on it. When I am at a Dealer's Show I become the customer and quite frankly Shimano has lost a dealer they treat folks like Sh! T. I carry the tld line and that is it... only cause the tlds are the best in their class. Penns are all around work horses and Daiwa is the luxury. Loved the old stradics the white bodied ones but since they started making the grey bodied ones their quality and performance has gone way down. Thats not my humble opinion its my professional one


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

i owned 6500 btr and now 12000d now.i even had shimano send me free bantam reel oil since i lost mine no charge.the 12000d cost 190.00 and well worth every penny and it being deep sea saltwater reel it will do fine in the surf.all other reels failed me.anymore than 200 is just ego fufilling and a waste.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

JAM said:


> Not true at all. Folks are my customer's when they come into the shop and I treat them very well. It's called Customer Service and we pride ourselves on it. When I am at a Dealer's Show I become the customer and quite frankly Shimano has lost a dealer they treat folks like Sh! T. I carry the tld line and that is it... only cause the tlds are the best in their class. Penns are all around work horses and Daiwa is the luxury. Loved the old stradics the white bodied ones but since they started making the grey bodied ones their quality and performance has gone way down. Thats not my humble opinion its my professional one


Lol, a professional opinion is still nothing more than an opinion. I personally know Charter Captains who fish exclusively with Shimano because in their opinion they are the best. My family owns a house on the water with an inshore boat in Boca Grande (Turtle Creek, Bull Bay, etc), the local tackle shop owner is a huge Shimano fan and prefers it as well. The truth is our experiences shape our opinions and we all have different experiences. My experience with Diawa and Penn has left a lot to be desired. Shimano on the other hand, couldn't be more pleased. Too each their own.

Edit
Bang for the buck, I'm actually very impressed with Fin Nor. Their inshore is $130 and fantastic.

To be clear I have no interest in starting a 30 page silly internet war, I just wanted to point out your opinion doesn't out rank the opinions of others. We are all entitled to form our own conclusions based on our experiences.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

JAM said:


> Not true at all. Folks are my customer's when they come into the shop and I treat them very well. It's called Customer Service and we pride ourselves on it. When I am at a Dealer's Show I become the customer and quite frankly Shimano has lost a dealer they treat folks like Sh! T. I carry the tld line and that is it... only cause the tlds are the best in their class. Penns are all around work horses and Daiwa is the luxury. Loved the old stradics the white bodied ones but since they started making the grey bodied ones their quality and performance has gone way down. Thats not my humble opinion its my professional one


I'm a professional Chrysler technician and have been working in a dodge dealer for over 4 years. Just because I think fords and Chevy's (I've worked on tons of them) are junk doesn't mean they are.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

RobVB said:


> Penn vs Shimano vs Daiwa....
> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge...


It's not fair to compare dodge and daiwa..... daiwa makes nice reels.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

It's February.
Fishing sucks, ain't no football on.

What is everyone's favorite reel and why is it the Zebco 33?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok my opinion and experience with one of the worlds renound charter fleets for the last 13 years everyday does not matter.. l have heard it all now and will gracefuly bow out of pns you guys got it. No need for me to reply you all know it all.. as I end my fishing reports JAM out.... Just trying to pass on knowledge that has been passed on to me but I honestly do not need this crap enjoy your winter


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

JAM, I've been a regular Penn customer since I started fishing the surf. My first saltwater reel was a Penn Battle 5000. I've since purchased three additional Battles in different sizes and four Spinfisher V's in three sizes. 

Penn's customer service is 2nd to none. My first Battle was well out of warranty and needed a few internal parts replaced. I ordered them from a well known B&T in NJ that sells Penn parts. When I inserted the new parts,the reel wasn't quite right. It felt jerky and the line lay was an extreme hourglass. I was unable to figure out the problem and went to Penn's forum on that other popular fishing site. Their customer service rep contacted me by phone and inquired about the shims, etc. We finally agreed that one or more of the new parts was likely out of tolerence. He sent me replacement parts for free and they worked perfectly. All he asked was that I return the faulty parts so they could examine them. I wouldn't expect Shimano or Daiwa to do that. However, having said that, Penn is also guilty of some marketing overreach and putting out reels that don't live up to their past glory. 

I posted a thread recently about my purchase of a Spheros SW. I was looking for an upgrade to my Spinfisher V's. Unfortunately, in the Penn lineup, the only options are the rerelease of the Z series (heavy and clunky) or the very expensive Torque. Based on Alan Hawk's very detailed & objective review, the incorporation of some of the Stella's design features (really sealed and high quality gears) and the very agreeable price point, I decided to give this particular Shimano product a try. The only reason I posted it was that my searches of P&S only returned results of the previous version of the Spheros.

I haven't had a chance to fish with it yet. Only time will tell if this was a wise choice or not.



JAM said:


> Not true at all. Folks are my customer's when they come into the shop and I treat them very well. It's called Customer Service and we pride ourselves on it. When I am at a Dealer's Show I become the customer and quite frankly Shimano has lost a dealer they treat folks like Sh! T. I carry the tld line and that is it... only cause the tlds are the best in their class. Penns are all around work horses and Daiwa is the luxury. Loved the old stradics the white bodied ones but since they started making the grey bodied ones their quality and performance has gone way down. Thats not my humble opinion its my professional one


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> It's February.
> Fishing sucks, ain't no football on.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite reel and why is it the Zebco 33?


Truthfully I don't have a favorite nor do I believe in any brand being the best. Different applications require different features and thus different brands. Surf fishing has equipment exposed to heavy salt and water, durability is key. Inshore flats fishing is alot of casting with lures, smoothness and light weight reels become important. Offshore fishing requires line capacity and strong drag. Different products for different applications. Anytime a person asks my opinion on equipment, first thing I do is ask multiple questions to figure out what their needs are. I don't have a single answer, it varies.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

You really need to grow up and stop being a baby just because people don't automatically agree with every single thing you believe. It really isn't a big deal when one disagrees with another. I love pompano, my father in law snook. Neither of us is right and/or wrong. We simply have differing opinions. I personally appreciate your thoughts Jam, but expecting me (and others) to suddenly discount our own experiences in favor of yours isn't fair nor realistic.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

JAM, I always enjoy your posts. I find them thought provoking and interesting. I also know they come from hard earned experience and observation. However, there are also other smart, experienced people with different opinions. When it's all said and done, we're talking about a fishing reel. 



JAM said:


> Ok my opinion and experience with one of the worlds renound charter fleets for the last 13 years everyday does not matter.. l have heard it all now and will gracefuly bow out of pns you guys got it. No need for me to reply you all know it all.. as I end my fishing reports JAM out.... Just trying to pass on knowledge that has been passed on to me but I honestly do not need this crap enjoy your winter


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kellercl said:


> You really need to grow up and stop being a baby just because people don't automatically agree with every single thing you believe. It really isn't a big deal when one disagrees with another. I love pompano, my father in law snook. Neither of us is right and/or wrong. We simply have differing opinions. I personally appreciate your thoughts Jam, but expecting me (and others) to suddenly discount our own experiences in favor of yours isn't fair nor realistic.


Bingo. If you can't handle a little crap talk and bs, especially in February, then an online fishing forum may not be your ideal venue.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Islander80 said:


> Bingo. If you can't handle a little crap talk and bs, especially in February, then an online fishing forum may not be your ideal venue.


Try working in an auto shop. We have literally caused people to quit.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been a conventional guy all my life but when I geared down and went lighter on my surf setups I had to switch to spinning on my steelhead rods. I went with the Spheros 4000 series and haven't had a single issue with any of my reels. I also have a couple Cabelas salt striker reels I paid less than $60 for that have been outstanding as well. When it comes to surf fishing I am a firm believer that you don't need top of the line to put meat in the freezer


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No venue and no im not butt hurt I just pass along what ive been taught you do not see me asking questions here do ya as always everyone is entitled to there opinion. But from an experiece stand point I dont see it... now im a baby no just do not need the bs..winter or not.. same nonsense happened on the kayak forum see how much I post there used to post my adventures have not done that in over a year..you all can answer the questions I will just lurk .. enjoy this baby whos on the water over
200 days a year guiding and sellin the stuff you all talk about. Fyi not once in my 13 years in the tackle industry has anyone asked me a question and then said I did not know what I am talking about.only here so you all have at it Get back to me when you have over a hundred drum citations several specks several sea mullets several striper several cobia several sheepshead several pompano and a blue marlin I guess then I would take your advice.. no hard feelings just not gonna waste my time I did it to help I get nothing for it. I'm 50 years old and have been fishing for 46 of them Want to talk fishing stop by where I work and i'll be glad to Too many pros here for this baby.. JAM out at least till winters over


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

I for one talk value in what you have to say Jam


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I like this JAM feller.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Both these reels are well over 10 years old. I remember using them when I lived in NY when I was a kid fishing for bass and catfish. I have caught many nice keeper size flounder and redfish with the TX. My girlfriend caught her first ever fish on the rear drag, nice 21" flounder. I just cleaned and lubed the TX and may put it to use.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Aloha Everyone. I too love my Shimano reels, specifically the Stella line. I have been using the top of the line Shimano reels ever since the top model was the Sustain back in the early nineties. I have used and abused all the different Stella models from the F series to the current SB series. There have been some "minor" issues with the series such as flaking line rollers, which Shimano IMMEDIATELY corrected free of charge. Otherwise, these reels have been tortured by the meanest fish in the world and come up smelling like roses time after time. Much like the old Timex slogan which we are all familiar with.
Customer service for the Stella line is EXCELLENT, turnaround time for servicing is a week and a half, or less even during the busiest periods, and this includes getting the reels back to Hawaii.
While I wish Shimano would support the parts a little longer, you can probably find the parts if YOU do your homework. I would rather use the most current model available and take advantage of the service that Shimano offers.
I too like Penn's top of the line Torque spinning reel. But I cannot say that they are in the same class as the Stella. The Torque is rugged and can take a beating, but in my case the reel got banged up in ways that the Stella has handled without a hitch. I've had the anti reverse fail while fighting a small GT (30+lbs) and had the knob shaft bend when fighting a slightly larger GT. These two things occurred one after the other. I did send the Torque in for service right away and they replaced the failed parts without charge. Terrific customer service on their part. Mahalo to the Penn service Department.
In my case, I have more confidence in the Stella line than I do in the Torque reels but I WILL continue to use the Penns because I can service them myself for the most part.
I haven't used a Saltiga since 2007 so I am unable to give any input into that line of reels, but the last Saltiga Z that I had was a brute that was very capable. Shimano had them beat with the service side of things so Shimano won in that case.
If you're going to go after beasts with spinning gear, I would purchase the best reels available and for me that would be the Shimano Stella


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I've got one Shimano spinning reel that I use for ultralight fishing and 5 Shimano baitcasting reels (two 300EJ, 1 Chronarch 50E, two Chronarch 200E7) that I use for bass fishing. All my Shimano baitcasting reels are made in Japan and are of the highest quality. I have not had any problems with the Shimano Sedona spinning reel and the Stradic series is known for their reliability in salt or inshore conditions...

For my Shimano baitcasting reels, I have installed Boca bearings and Carbontex drag washers in all of them. Super smooth, longer casts, and ready to handle any fish!

Sandcrab


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I find Penn to be rough and heavy, which also makes them durable. Shimano is light weight and smooth, which also makes them complex. Point being if I'm chucking bait at Cape Haze Reef where I cast every 10-15 minutes Penn is a great option. However if I'm working a Heavy Dine down the West Wall of Charlotte Harbor and I'm casting every 10-15 seconds I want light weight and smooth... Aka Shimano. Different reels for different applications. There is no "better" reel.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

As I stated above, I'm mostly a Penn guy. For an entry level reel, the Battle was a great value.... all metal body/rotor and good drag in the $100-150 range. Some have complained that the alloy gears are less robust than earlier Penn models. I have learned that the key with the lower quality gears is to keep them aligned properly with shims. The Spinfisher V seems to be a worthy upgrade with a better drag system and some seals that make the reel more water and sand resistent. It's not "water tight" as Penn originally suggested in their marketing.

Until recently, I've stayed away from Shimano because of their poor reputation for customer service, their reels appeared to be more fragile to sand/water and not as simple to maintain. However, with the new Spheros SW, it appears that we now have a reel that is fully sealed with a higher quality, cold forged gear in the $200-220 range. When it first came out, many complained that the price jump from the Spheros FB was too much. But, it turns out that the SW is a complete redesign with many of the same features and designs from the high end Stella incorporated into it.

Take it or leave it.... To me it seemed like a good deal and was what I was looking for. Maybe it will turn out to be a good purchase, maybe not.... time will tell.

I still think it's a Ford vs Chevy debate.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

chuckitfar said:


> I for one talk value in what you have to say Jam


Edit take for talk


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

"I still think it's a Ford vs Chevy debate."

We can talk about mono vs braid next....


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Rob, would you let us know what you think of the new spheros once you have used it for a while. I am very interested in this reel.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Will do....



Islander80 said:


> Rob, would you let us know what you think of the new spheros once you have used it for a while. I am very interested in this reel.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Shimano platinum service is the best in the industry i send them my reel, they fix everything thats wrong with it at no additional charge and it ships back in 3 days or less but this only includes there top of the line reels. Daiwa is catching up in quality but they also charge a lot for servicing there reels and now with this mag seal you can't service the reels yourself either if needed. I would pick Shimano #1, daiwa #2. This is my opinion and im only talking about there high end gear.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I am a budget fisherman who got lucky. My father gifted me a stella 6000. Now my usual setups are battle reels 4-6k,conflict 2500, and squall 15. All on prevails 8-11. I haven't had the chance to use the stella but with the size little bigger than the 4k, smaller than 5k. It weighs a hair over the 4k with almost the 2x the drag. The retrieve is higher than my 6k. Add in the premium gears and sealed bearings and you have one hell of a reel. However, I really think that it is over priced. Now, it is nice to have a reel be able to fight a broad spectrum of species, but if it wasn't a gift I would never even think to touch it. Honestly, where's the fun with only having one reel to mess with. What if I accidentally fubar it?!?! I shudder to even imagine....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I am a budget fisherman who got lucky. My father gifted me a stella 6000. Now my usual setups are battle reels 4-6k,conflict 2500, and squall 15. All on prevails 8-11. I haven't had the chance to use the stella but with the size little bigger than the 4k, smaller than 5k. It weighs a hair over the 4k with almost the 2x the drag. The retrieve is higher than my 6k. Add in the premium gears and sealed bearings and you have one hell of a reel. However, I really think that it is over priced. Now, it is nice to have a reel be able to fight a broad spectrum of species, but if it wasn't a gift I would never even think to touch it. Honestly, where's the fun with only having one reel to mess with. What if I accidentally fubar it?!?! I shudder to even imagine....


I have heard on another forum that the Stella has over 200 parts when completely disassembled . . . YIKES . . . See attached image !!!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> I have heard on another forum that the Stella has over 200 parts when completely disassembled . . . YIKES . . . See attached image !!!
> 
> View attachment 14621


I have serviced many of those reels, not my favorite to work on but not really all that bad. 

John


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

Jam is just blah blah He just want you in the store Have not seen him get a fish over 6 inches in years When you go out with him you have to rent a kayak A party of 5 need to spend over 500 and still on the sand Take that money a go on a inshore charter better off JMHO And you well see him om the beach in a chair


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dam 70 mile a hour winds I hear sh! T breakin wow


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

ruddyduck said:


> Jam is just blah blah He just want you in the store Have not seen him get a fish over 6 inches in years When you go out with him you have to rent a kayak A party of 5 need
> to spend over 500 and still on the sand Take that money a go on a inshore charter better off JMHO And you well see him om the beach in a chair


I guess renting them is better then stealing them. None of my trips have ever run over three hundred. Your drunk ass cant leave **** be can it. Well the police have been called about u driving drunk all over hatteras they have a vehicle description and have asked me to notify them when you are in town also told them about your penchant for weed and the stolen kayaks. I asked sandflea to remove the post but he let it stay so I say cool. After the cops get done with you ive got somethingfor you. You just cant keep your [WATCH THE LANGUAGE] shut can you 27 posts all antagonistic to me well we will fix that rudy hope it all works out for ya mighty rough storm we have going my reputation speaks for itself u r just a wannabe. Enjoy the police several of them are my friends and they do not appreciate drunk weedhead thieves driving where there kids play. You know what they say come on vacation leave on probation...your friend JAM.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jlentz said:


> I have serviced many of those reels, not my favorite to work on but not really all that bad.
> 
> John


Would you still be saying that if someone handed you a totally disassembled STELLA, as a "bag of loose parts" to re-assemble ? 

( One you didn't take apart yourself and/or leave in "sub-assemblies" )


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Brand loyalty with fishing reels is a little silly. Having said that, Daiwa is my favorite reel manufacturer, and here's why:
All the major reel manufacturers including Abu Garcia, Penn, Shimano and Daiwa make shiny nice super smooth ultra modern reels in both spinning and casting persuasions. These mega smooth high luster super bling reels have all the latest greatest features and are built to compete with similarly built and priced offerings from other manufacturers. Examples: Shimano Stradic, Shimano Symetre, Shimano Curado, Penn Conquer, Daiwa Lexa, Daiwa Ballistic, Abu Orra, Abu Revo. These reels all are fine and will last for years with care. The downside to these choices is that they are updated or replaced every 2-3 years, and parts for old models quickly disappear making repair impossible. They are built on a model of planned obsolescence.

Most manufacturers also offer model lines that while less modern, offer solid reliability at a reasonable price. Examples: Shimano TLD, Shimano TSM, Penn Senator, Daiwa Black Gold, Daiwa Sealine conventionals, Daiwa SS Tournament, Daiwa Luna, Abu Ambassadeur. Penn SSV and the new Shimano Baitrunner may end up in this class, too soon to tell yet. These have been made a long time and pars are readily available for all. 

I prefer reels in the second group, and I prefer Daiwa because I feel they have the best selection of reels in the second group. Since I have only one reel manufacturer in my lineup, I never have to order parts from multiple resources. I save shipping costs and part sourcing effort over the years, and still catch fish.

Did I mention I'm cheap? 

Go Daiwa. 

On another note, people used to hold Shimano's customer service in the highest of regard and Daiwa was crap, when did that switch?


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Now prove it So how did you do in count lol


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Wow, what a morph job of a thread. See what you started dave?

Me personally, if I was to spend over a grand for a new stella, or any spinning reel, my financial advisor would tell me to bend over in front of his size 12D shoes.....

No matter, I gave up on Shimanos a millenium ago. However, it wasn't for their lack of service or parts. I bought some 4000s, a 5000 and a 6000. They were made at a time when reel bodies were being made out of graphite......graphite bodies that would torque and flex enough to cause drive gears to strip. But also at a time when Shimano was recognized for their prized bicycle gears! I would have thought better of their spinning reel gears, and even though they made good on replacement parts, I gave up on those reels and never looked back.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Y'all take the pissing matches somewhere else, like over to PM. Next person to keep this nonsense going gets a boot till this spring.

To the original question I have a couple of old Baitrunners that are outstanding. I've caught many nice fish on both, including big drum, sharks and stripers. I've never had to give them a rebuild--only a regrease of the drag washers every season. But on the other hand I went through a couple of Stradics that were the biggest pieces of junk I've ever laid hands on. Could never figure out why they were all the rage with guys plugging and throwing small plastics a few years back. Yeah, they were smooth but were clearly built as freshwater reels. The first speck of saltwater or grain of sand and they went to pieces. From where I sit it's more about the model than the overall manufacturer. The one exception, in my experience, has been Okuma: I went through a good bit of their line about a decade back and dumped every one of them. None of their stuff held up under surf fishing conditions.

Stellas are nice. I've thrown a few here and there. But for that kind of money I'd go for a Van Staal. Or better yet, save the money and spend it on a trip somewhere.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Everyone makes graphite bodied reels. Its a trade off. Aluminum is heavier and it can possibly corrode but its stronger. Graphite is lighter and impervious to corrosion but weaker.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Good move sand flea.

Though the "original question" was "are they REALLY a good buy?".......NOT, are they really a good REEL......

The content of the links was about lack of service and parts for older models, not about brand loyalty, or which reels are better, etc. Too bad it morphed into that, then got out of hand. But ya gotta do what ya gotta do......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

The majority of my spinning reels are shimano. I agree that the quality was missed on a few generation of their reels, but the reason I kept with most of them instead of diawa in a spinning reel was 2 things. 1, they lay down braid very nicely, 2. when reeling it's smooth, and i don't get the feeling of the reel being unbalanced or jerking. 

Stellas are nice, and I would assume the best at what they are made for. Plugging for BFT..... But I've had friends break them fishing as well as SALTIST reels, although I don't think he should have ever tried to fight a BFT with a saltist. I would think that the spheros-saragosa handles 99% of fish and is better suited for most of our activities.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Elgreco said:


> Everyone makes graphite bodied reels. Its a trade off. Aluminum is heavier and it can possibly corrode but its stronger. Graphite is lighter and impervious to corrosion but weaker.


I was talking about graphite bodies of old, and gears that couldn't take it. It's a moot point for this thread anyway.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

shimano marketing is more attractive. they have convinced me that they are better. actual experience is not necessary.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I still maintain if I am doing a lot of casting with lures versus letting live bait sit, the type of reel (size, weight, line capacity, type of line, brand, etc) is quite different. There isn't a one brand fits all solution to fishing. At the end of the day I find Shimano fantastic for lure fishing. Ultra smooth, lays line perfectly, light weight, etc. Would I use them to chuck live bait in the surf/sand, probably not. I can see a preference for Penn there. However, would I use Penn to work lures on an inshore boat, no I wouldn't.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ruddyduck said:


> Jam is just blah blah He just want you in the store Have not seen him get a fish over 6 inches in years When you go out with him you have to rent a kayak A party of 5 need to spend over 500 and still on the sand Take that money a go on a inshore charter better off JMHO And you well see him om the beach in a chair


You're mighty new around here to be throwing out comments like that. 

JAM has been on this forum for almost 13 years and is a well-respected member. It's not a good idea to come onto a forum and start attacking members . . . It can become a mighty lonely place after people "tune you out" and ignore your posts. 

I suggest that you "tone it down" and try to learn something on Pier & Surf, as well as sharing information, rather than the path you are taking.

Tight Lines !


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i like my penn battles for chunking bait/fleas, use shimanos (sahara's and up) for lures, jigs, artificials with braid...fresh and salt...smooth as butter...

like whoever said before...forget the stella SW and drop that on a VS instead IMO. alan hawk has a good review on the stella SW and his opinion should be valued...but if anyone wants to give me their stella i'll take it...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like Shimano reels a lot. I've had a bad experience with the new Stradic CI4, Don't like Diawa at all but do have a FEW I like, Penn use to make a good reels now they are junk. My 2 cents worth


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Kellercl said:


> I still maintain if I am doing a lot of casting with lures versus letting live bait sit, the type of reel (size, weight, line capacity, type of line, brand, etc) is quite different. There isn't a one brand fits all solution to fishing. At the end of the day I find Shimano fantastic for lure fishing. Ultra smooth, lays line perfectly, light weight, etc. Would I use them to chuck live bait in the surf/sand, probably not. I can see a preference for Penn there. However, would I use Penn to work lures on an inshore boat, no I wouldn't.


The smaller conflicts are pretty light. They are kind of spendy though.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

word to the wise. think twice about calling for parts at shimano.went through a nightmare getting line roller when they couldn't get my name right or address. its like a crap shoot.never service your rell unless u r sure how it goes together. i paid a helluva price not knowing.it is a new reel and washers are numbered on them making it hard to know what fits where.12000d reel.schematics are not good and techs at shimano are like monkeys. im sorry for venting.the ONLY BONUS IS THAT I GET FREE BANTAM OIL.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Have not had any problems with Shimano USA helping me out with schematics and parts (spare spools). They really helped me out. I like their reels. Just picked up a Shimano Chronarch 50E and two 200E7s. Put new Carbontex drag washers and Boca Bearings in them and they rock! Smooth and cast forever! Solid JAPAN made reels - just like my Curado 300Es that I use for inshore, flipping for LMB, and large pike...

Sandcrab


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just remember all these new diawa's coming out will have to go back to diawa for service with the new mag seal oil that they don't sell to anyone........ I own a few of them they are nice but just another added cost not to be over looked.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

John81 said:


> Just remember all these new diawa's coming out will have to go back to diawa for service with the new mag seal oil that they don't sell to anyone........ I own a few of them they are nice but just another added cost not to be over looked.


Another EXCELLENT reason to "think twice" before "taking the plunge" and committing to an investment in a reel ( Shimano or otherwise ) that will require factory servicing and not have parts available after only a few years.

Tight Lines !


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That oil is for sale at tackle shops


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> That oil is for sale at tackle shops


Not the magseal


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep saw it at Frisco Rod & Gun the other day


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yep saw it at Frisco Rod & Gun the other day


if you stop by again please take a picture because no other store in the world sells it.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just called them and they said they don't carry it. He put the phone down and checked. Maybe the young man that answered the phone didn't know where to look but he said they don't have it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

If anybody feels "brave" with their MAGSEAL reel . . .

*http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/cat11.html*


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Islander80 said:


> I just called them and they said they don't carry it. He put the phone down and checked. Maybe the young man that answered the phone didn't know where to look but he said they don't have it.


They have a display right on the counter. I was playing with it while they looked for a reel part for me.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Guess it's kind of funny what reels we like and what we spend for the products. When my grandchildren turned 3 I went out and bought 4 penn captiva 4000's and 4 shimano sedona 4000's. My total investment for the eight was $93.00. (display/ closeout models on ebay stores). Put them on 2 pc ugly sticks. Figured everything was sacrificial. Still have all the tackle and in decent operating condition. The kids used them all fall and half of the summers. All of them are now teenagers. I even use these for throwing light jigs, spoons and bucktails. I use a variety of brands. Penn, shimano and okuma. Don't have a lot to spend so I'm partial to okuma. Never had a problem with them and they've helped me land some good size fish.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spsw.html*


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

So Dave you have to copy from another thread? Jesus


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> So Dave you have to copy from another thread? Jesus


No, I copied it directly from the website . . .


----------

